# Masterbating and training



## spikepea2009 (Apr 8, 2011)

Is there a way to tell if there is a male or female from them masterbating? I know the females go side to side. The males do like and up and down thing. (not sure if I am right one that). Plus just wondering when do they grow out of it? I am sure they are just getting ready for mating. The problem is we would not be able to keep them if one is male and the other is female. I have a good feeling since they both move side to side while masterbating that it is a sign of both females. I could be wrong but would like a little inside on this one. 

Another issue I have on the possibly the female. She is whistling she is a baby birdy. I was told when they whistle it is harder for them to actually talk. I recorded my voice and put it on the computer and let it play over and over again. I want her/him to say it. Really both of them. Also to say I love you. Mommy. Daddy. So that we could get a vocab going. We had our "female" say I love you 3 times. Other then that. She says uh ooo. She laughs once in a while. Then also she burbs just like the other bird does. It is really wierd but we burp alot. Just hope that don't start farting soon. LOL!!!:blush:


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have found a female on youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9K1XUVWWQw
and a male http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lU27F9JOAIY


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Im sorry but that second video ( the male one) is hilarious!!!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have my female mating a swing lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YusAb6vCtv0


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

one of my females mates the inside of her food pot she gets right in , you should hear the noises she makes


----------

